# electrical safety



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all again, right electrical safety in my flat here is shocking. I have also seen the condition of the wiring in a few friends places and its even worse...stuff like no earth, exposed wires etc etc.

'm renting at the moment before i buy but i don't want to end up dead before i find a place and do it up myself to my taste.

Now are there any laws regarding what i can or cannot do in a rented flat, i mean i want to change the consumer unit and stick an rcd for my safety, not bothered about the money cause i can do it myself just need to buy materials. Am i likely to get b.....d by the authorities if the landlord finds out? 

What do you suggest? I could make the wiring in the whole damn building safe in half a day if i wanted to but i know these bawadis can be a bit nosey and stuff like that...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing is earthed here... in fact when I had static shocks from the washing machine I was told to make sure I had rubber shoes on!!

Most landlords are pretty good at letting you improve their electric wiring... just ask him/her if it is ok.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Hi all again, right electrical safety in my flat here is shocking. I have also seen the condition of the wiring in a few friends places and its even worse...stuff like no earth, exposed wires etc etc.
> 
> 'm renting at the moment before i buy but i don't want to end up dead before i find a place and do it up myself to my taste.
> 
> ...


There's no "ground" lines in Egypt, I lived my whole life in here and I just never saw it, so it will be kinda hard to set yourself a system up!

As for the rentals?! As long as you're paying?! Don't think the owners/landlord will have a problem with it.........

Good luck!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

uhhmm.. there is no government. 

I have seen over 10 new apartment buildings in the past few days here in Alexandria. I had no idea that you can build a 10 story building in less than a month! I guess no police encourages construction workers to become more efficient.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nothing is earthed here... in fact when I had static shocks from the washing machine I was told to make sure I had rubber shoes on!!
> 
> Most landlords are pretty good at letting you improve their electric wiring... just ask him/her if it is ok.


I'll sort something out. The problem here is that the earthing point is not provided by the electricity board. An earth spike is a solution but you need soil to bury it into. My block has a little yard so it will be a matter of having a word with the bawadi


----------

